# Super Smash Bros. 3DS/Wii U



## Halo3Hunter113 (Oct 4, 2013)

Do you plan on getting it for Wii U, 3DS or both? And what characters are you hoping are in the game?
I am definitely getting it for 3DS and if I ever get a Wii U I'll get the U version. I hope Toad is playable but all I ever use is Luigi.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 4, 2013)

Toad's already confirmed as Peach's neutral special again alike in Melee and Brawl, so that's really doubtful.
Otherwise, If the 3DS version has Online and such, I won't bother with the Wii U version.

Gonna use Villager straight away or stick with Jiggly as my main if she's confirmed again.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 6, 2013)

REVIVING THIS.

SKULL KID IS AN ASSIST TROPHY.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 6, 2013)

WHAAAAAAT

Oh Nintendo, keep throwing those Majora's Mask cameos out there so me and Oath can get our hopes up for HD remake. :'D


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm probably going to be getting both, as I want to experience the difference in them.


----------



## windfall (Dec 6, 2013)

Gunna get the 3DS version since I don't have a wiiu lol. 

I always used Pikachu ever since the first game came out xD


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2013)

Will probably get the Wii U version.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm getting the 3DS version since I don't have a Wii U.  But on the 3DS version, they got some good stages there. And I'll be playing as The Villager.


----------



## J087 (Dec 6, 2013)

Is the 3DS version good? I've played Melee and Brawl, I can't imagine the game is fun on such a time DS screen. And without the comfort of a gamecube controller I'll probably suck anyway.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 7, 2013)

I will be getting it.

I hope Rosalina is playable. The fact that she's in Super Mario 3D World points that she could be??

I hope. ;~;


----------



## Dr J (Dec 7, 2013)

Rosalina also appeared as a playable character in one of the Mario Kart games, so there's a fair chance that she could get into SSB too. That said.. I can't wait to play as Mega Man on the 3DS version[and both versions will have wifi battles, I'm sure. 3DS version would suck without them.]


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 7, 2013)

I would absolutely love is Rosalina is playable!~
I might buy the Wii U copy, it's so much fun to play with friends!
I bought the Gamecube for Melee, and I bought the Wii for Brawl.
Having said that, I am struggling to make the decision, Wii U doesn't play GameCube games.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 8, 2013)

So what's the most recent info? Its hard to find anything that isn't speculation and fan-made.


----------



## BlizzComet (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm going to learn how to play with the Villager and MegaMan.


----------



## Cress (Dec 10, 2013)

Definitely the Wii U version and probably later the 3DS one. The 3DS one doesn't wow me as much as the Wii U one and it's easier to play multiplayer on consoles.


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 18, 2013)

It's official. Rosalina and Luma have been confirmed for the upcoming Smash Bros!


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 18, 2013)

Etinceru said:


> It's official. Rosalina and Luma have been confirmed for the upcoming Smash Bros!



I wonder if that means Ice Climbers are out (unless they've been confirmed? Haven't been keeping up to date). They seem to work in a similar way.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 18, 2013)

Etinceru said:


> It's official. Rosalina and Luma have been confirmed for the upcoming Smash Bros!



I just looked up super smash bros and it's true! OMG. I will always be playing as Rosalina! o;

And she'll be in MK8 <3


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 18, 2013)

This is more like the Year of Rosalina than the Year of Luigi.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well Rosalina is in, better get my hopes up for Bandana Waddle Dee to be in the game, he's awesome. I'm getting 3ds, and I'll both play as villager and Bandana Waddle Dee. Better hope they don't have version exclusives like they would in pokemon, I wouldn't like that at all.


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 18, 2013)

They said all characters will be in both versions.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 18, 2013)

Boidoh said:


> They said all characters will be in both versions.


So no version exclusives at all? Not even a chance?


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 18, 2013)

Only stages.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 18, 2013)

I thought there was something fishy about version exclusives. But with both 3ds/WiiU being playable on both versions, can we still play and wifi with people even though they have different consoles? (Not too sure Jinjiro pulled out the info fully)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 18, 2013)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I thought there was something fishy about version exclusives. But with both 3ds/WiiU being playable on both versions, can we still play and wifi with people even though they have different consoles? (Not too sure Jinjiro pulled out the info fully)



Nope. There is no inter-console connectivity.

Wii U connects only to Wii U. 3DS only connects to 3DS.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 18, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Nope. There is no inter-console connectivity.
> 
> Wii U connects only to Wii U. 3DS only connects to 3DS.


Aww. Well then i'm getting 3ds. And when my other friends have the Wii U version, I won't be able to play with them.  Guess I have to get both versions.


----------



## Dr J (Dec 19, 2013)

Megaman's stage had BETTER be on the 3DS version as well as the Wii-U version.


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucario confirmed


----------

